

Your Body Double Could Be This Robot - davidcann
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2012/09/10/your-body-double-could-be-this-robot-some-call-facetime-on-wheels/

======
ChuckMcM
I think they might find Will Wright who was doing this with laptops in
Berkeley at the Stupid Fun Club and Trevor Blackwell at Androbot are way ahead
of them.

Not that it is a bad idea, its a great idea, but its also a well trod path, so
there is a lot of stuff out there to learn from.

------
ddrmaxgt37
I think they mean "This Robot Could Be Your Body Double"

